# Bianchi jersey



## BigonaBianchi (12 Jan 2009)

I'd like a bianchi jersey of some description (not keen on the liquidas though)...needs to be of the hugeish variety...:?:...celeste or white....that kind of thing..

I've seen them on the bianchi shop site which is silly money...so used it'll have to be...


----------



## Will1985 (12 Jan 2009)

I'm a fan of the new Bianchi Celeste Jersey but not the £64 price tag.

There is a classic jersey (Ullrich style) here:
http://www.slanecycles.co.uk/productdetail.aspx?id=564&subid=311&catid=69
I saw them at Evans last time I was there, but then that was January 2008.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Jan 2009)

,,thanks...i'm still having issues with £40 for a shirt though...


----------



## Nicensleazy (12 Jan 2009)

:?: Got to be colour coded with the bike.....you Italian owner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary D (12 Jan 2009)

BoaB,

I have one of these and they are really nice. I actually prefferred it to the "official" Bianchi one. Good quality too.

http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=C6249

No stock at the moment so I don't know if they will let you order one at that price - but worth a phone call!

Gary.


----------



## Landslide (12 Jan 2009)

A good selection here, but the prices may still be a bit high for you...
http://www.prendas.co.uk/list.asp?typ=tea&ID=13&so=1&thumb=Show


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Jan 2009)

Thanks,..yep i'd seen both those sites and they are occupying much of my time!


----------



## eciclo (21 Jan 2009)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Thanks,..yep i'd seen both those sites and they are occupying much of my time!



Try
http://www.all4cycling.com/shop/bianchi-c-501.html?language=en


----------

